# Cold smoking in a Masterbuilt XL?



## barrycuda (Aug 16, 2011)

I would like to try some bacon but only have a propane Masterbuilt XL. I do have an AMZN I can use but would like to cold smoke the bacon. Can I use my smoker body with an electric burner or is this smoker body too big? Would I need to insulate the unit to try to maintain a lower temp? What is the best temp to cold smoke belly bacon?  Any help would be great. Thanks.

Barry


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 16, 2011)

Why are you trying to smoke bacon with heat?

Why not "Cold Smoke" your Bacon?

IMHO - Belly Bacon is best "Cold Smoked" under 100°

Your Masterbuilt XL is a perfect box for cold smoking!!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 16, 2011)

You don't need the heat.

Run the amazen and it will be warm enough.

I turn mine on at 100 to dry the bellie out and usually turn it off after a few hours.

Course its in the high 90s here anyway.

Craig


----------



## barrycuda (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Todd. I guess my question was confusing. I want to cold smoke the bacon using my XL without the propane heat. Would I need to provide another heat source, like a hot plate, to keep the heat regulated since this is a large non-insulated body. Would the AMZN dust smoker provide enough heat? Thanks.

Barry


----------



## fire in the hole (Aug 17, 2011)

Barry...........why don't you just make a "dry run", without meat. Then crank up your XL with the AMS and watch the temp. Then if need be, add your extra heating element.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 17, 2011)

barrycuda said:


> Thanks for the reply Todd. I guess my question was confusing. I want to cold smoke the bacon using my XL without the propane heat. Would I need to provide another heat source, like a hot plate, to keep the heat regulated since this is a large non-insulated body. Would the AMZN dust smoker provide enough heat? Thanks.
> 
> Barry




I think you're missing the point......

You Do Not need heat to "Cold Smoke" bacon.  If your temp is between 60° and 100°, you'll be waaay OK.  Even if the temp gets above 100°, it doesn't really matter, and won;t hurt the bacon whatsoever.

Light both ends and let er rip!

Todd


----------



## grinder (Aug 28, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I think you're missing the point......
> 
> You Do Not need heat to "Cold Smoke" bacon.  If your temp is between 60° and 100°, you'll be waaay OK.  Even if the temp gets above 100°, it doesn't really matter, and won;t hurt the bacon whatsoever.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes 60-100 degrees is cold smoking.


----------

